# Happy Birthday Jarlicker



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope you have a great day buddy. If we had "full" electricity at the archery shed, I'd left you a gallon of ice cream, but since it hasn't happened yet, I guess I'll just have to buy your dinner Thu. night. :wink:


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

happy b day jarlicker


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Happy B-Day Joe. Hope you have a good one.

:thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So what do you know....today is the day that we were given Joe 

Happy Birthday buddy....for your birthday I am giving you a few more 11s so you can make the cut this year


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy b-day Joe...have one on me :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*29 and holding.... heheheeeee..*

Happy Birthday Joe.. !!... :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*:wav: HAPPY:wav: 
:wav: BIRTHDAY:wav:
:wav:JARLICKER JOE!!!!:wav:​*
*Got any "FiggyPuddin" leftover????*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joe!!!!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Happy birthday JL! :darkbeer:


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Joe!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah Joe, I had you a birthday cake, but look who I caught trying to eat it. Don't worry, he is paying the "ultimate" price.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Have a great Day*

Happy Birthday hope your day is fun!!:darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Happy B-day*

Happy Birthday, Joe and many more :darkbeer:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day Good Buddyccasion13:

here's to a year-round field season:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Could you imagine buttin heads with a 2 headed goat??? 










Well, just kick back, enjoy a cold :beer: and leave the head buttin alone today.. :chortle: :chortle:

Happy Birthday Joe!! :cheers:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ccasion13: ccasion1: ccasion5: ccasion15: ccasion16: :dancing: Have a great day Jarlicker. :wav:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Happy B-day Joe


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

dang Joe your getting up there:wink: Happy Birthday and hope you had a GREAT day:darkbeer:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I am having a great day. Thanks for the laughs. Cant wait to get together with all of you again.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Oreo are you back shooting yet?
Glad to have you post.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Hey Oreo are you back shooting yet?
> Glad to have you post.


Yep she shot MD States yesterday....


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, Happy birthday, Dear Joe, Happy birthday to you!!!! :jazzmatazzes:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------

